# Interesting survey..



## bullethead (Oct 10, 2016)

> Survey Finds Most American Christians Are Actually Heretics
> 
> Americans talking about theology sound about as competent as country singers rapping



http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/10/survey-finds-american-christians-actually-heretics/?ref=yfp


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 10, 2016)

An excellent and completely unsurprising article.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 10, 2016)

This quote caught my eye:



> Former Newsday religion reporter Kenneth Briggs recently told Religion News Service that the faith he finds in “mega-type churches” is a “Bible-less,” “alternative version of Christianity.” Scripture, he says, has become “a museum exhibit, hallowed as a treasure but enigmatic and untouched.”



This reminded me of a recent moment of channel-surfing.  I was flipping through the channels, and the listing for Andy Stanley's telecast popped up.  (Andy is pastor of Northpoint, one of the biggest mega-churches in the country.)

What struck me was how incredibly vague the description of the show was.  There was absolutely no mention of Christianity.  If I didn't know who AS is, I'd have no idea this was a telecast of a sermon.  I can't remember the exact description, but it was very similar to what's on their website:



> Your Move with Andy Stanley is a worldwide exporter of innovative ideas designed to simplify and enhance life for its audience. We want to help people make better decisions and live with fewer regrets.



http://yourmove.is/

I've never been to Northpoint, but I really doubt it could be described as "Bible-less".  (His dad's church could certainly never be described that way.)  However, is the gospel all about "innovative ideas designed to simplify and enhance life for its audience"?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 10, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> This quote caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are a lot of interesting statistics about the amount of people in the US that claim to be Christians yet don't have a clue about any of it.  

And as far as Andy Stanley, I've never been to NorthPoint either.  I will say, he's said a few things over the past few months that have gotten him in a bit of trouble in more conservative Christian circles.  He's tried to walk some of the comments back and tried to explain what he meant, but they were a bit unsettling imo.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 11, 2016)

Now, if we could just get Islam to ignore more of the Quran...


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 14, 2016)

660griz said:


> Now, if we could just get Islam to ignore more of the Quran...



There's always hope....but the Muslims don't cave as easily as the Christians.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> This quote caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminded me of a recent moment of channel-surfing.  I was flipping through the channels, and the listing for Andy Stanley's telecast popped up.  (Andy is pastor of Northpoint, one of the biggest mega-churches in the country.)




I suppose one has to first define "mega-churches"


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 14, 2016)

Believe me....as a pastor in a Christian church, this doesn't surprise me in even the least little way.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I suppose one has to first define "mega-churches"



My rough definition:  over 10,000 in weekly attendance and multiple locations.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 14, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> Believe me....as a pastor in a Christian church, this doesn't surprise me in even the least little way.



I knew it wouldn't.  Do you have an explanation for the ignorance of many Christians?


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 14, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I knew it wouldn't.  Do you have an explanation for the ignorance of many Christians?



Yes....mostly they don't read their bible. 

Secondly, because they don't read their bible, IF they go to a church, it is often one that preaches an extra biblical message on topics such as ....How to Have a Happy______, 5 Keys to a great Sex Life, How to Keep Your Children From Hating You, and many other exciting topics!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> My rough definition:  over 10,000 in weekly attendance and multiple locations.



Excellent starting point. Given a baseline such as that we can now start picking them one at a time from this data sheet and exploring their doctrine and how the OP data compares to the real world results of our findings. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_Protestant_churches_in_the_United_States


----------

